# The Monster



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

I will be interested to see how this machine measures up over time. I will be doing some shop upgrades in the next year or so, and this machine is on my list of possibles.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. As a PM fan, I would love to have one of these in my shop.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

We have done about 2/3 of a whole house remodel….....the contractor calls it the jatoba house. They also say some of their suppliers say they will never mill jatoba again…........(-:

That was probably a good test…..........


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

You're making me drool


----------



## Carpintonto (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Jim. Jatoba was one of my favorite wood species 'till I had to buy new saw blades. I agree with people being afraid to mill this wood. I tested the Monster with Jatoba 'cause I had just cleaned out all the left overs from the shop and that was still a good size plank. I'm beginning to work more often with Ash and Birch Torrified. the results are amazing and is machine friendly.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

The mill work contractors had to sharpen all their blades and degunk their machines because of the oil in the Jatoba, at least I think that is what they said…. second hand. I am not doing any of the remodel, just enjoying the results….(-: Thanks for the review…...I will never need a machine of this caliber, reaffirms the reputation of Powermatic, but I thought your test wood was most interesting….....(-:


----------



## Tomas (Jun 25, 2007)

I know these machines are much quieter than the ridgid 13 inch planer - which is what I have - I would be curious to know if you still need earmuffs for this machine?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review.


----------



## Carpintonto (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi All!,

If you ever need a quiet, powefull, accurate, easy, impressing, smooth and hightech planer, you should consider buying this planer!. Every time I use it, I'm more convinced I did not pay too much for the jobs this machine delivers!. Great Machine!, Super Monster!!!.

11 out of 10!!!

Buy it!,


----------



## Carpintonto (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi All !,

Well, I'm back with more about the Monster. I recently plane 8/4" maple; was I impressed!. There was almost 0 sanding to be done after planing. I've stained the maple with water base stain and the results were amaizing!. Like I mentioned in the past reviews, I was extremely satisfied with Powermatic tools, that I've decided to go for the Powermatic 5hp shaper w/ power feeder, which I'll be reviewing soon.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

After hearing a Steel City planer scream at well over 90 dBA, I purchased a Shopsmith Pro Planer. The induction motor powered machines are much quieter and in my opinion are a much better value.


----------

